# Time-lapse photography with a Canon EOS 40D



## kieransimkin

I've recently been doing some time-lapse photography with my 40D with some success and I thought I'd share the workflow that I'm using to take a series of exposures on the camera and compile them into a video playable on the web. 

In short I'm following these steps:



Capture a series of images at 1936×1288 using the timer function in the remote shooting part of the EOS Utility.
Batch resize them to 768×512 using Digital Photo Professional.
Combine the set into an uncompressed AVI file using Photolapse.
Encode the AVI file to Flash FLV using Free Video to Flash converter
Encode the AVI file with Xvid using Virtualdub and GKnots codec pack.
Upload both files and embed a Flash player for the FLV and link directly to the AVI file.
I've written a blog article with screenshots and a better description of the time-lapse creation process that I don't want to just copy-and-paste in its entirety so click on the link if you want to see more (and some of my attempts at time-lapse using the process).


----------



## vuxon

You could do that in fewer steps. Here's what I would do:


Capture directly to JPEG since you'll scale the images down anyway.
Resize, arrange and convert to XVID all in one step using VideoMach. You can use the same project to export both XVID and uncompressed AVIs.
Encode the uncompressed AVI to FLV using Free Video to Flash converter.
Upload your videos as usual.

XVID codec can be downloaded here: XVID


----------

